# SURFice dog



## Madortoise (Dec 12, 2009)

This youtube made me cry first thing in a morning! 

From service dog to SURFice dog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BGODurRfVv4
Surf dog Ricochet (Rip Curl Ricki's) inspirational journey from service dog training, to turning disappointment into a joyful new direction, to surfing with quadriplegic surfer, Patrick Ivison, to fundraising for charitable causes. ...


----------

